# Why did you start wing chun



## someguy (Feb 3, 2004)

It's quite here almost to quiet....
So heres a question why did you start wing chun.


----------



## wingchunner (Feb 3, 2004)

I got lucky and found a local wing chun school.  I had been training in a Kenpo Karate and other Chinese Martial Arts for a while and trying to find what would be most useful and effective.  After a while, my WC teacher told me that if I wanted to really get wing chun I would have to give up all of the other stuff I was doing.  I didn't see the truth of what he said until several months later.  Even then, I didn't give the other stuff up until about a year later.  Once I did though, my Wing Chun skill really took off.
I've been doing Wing Chun for over 11 years now.

Marty


----------



## someguy (Feb 11, 2004)

I personally just got lucjy and wandered upon it to start with.
This topic went no where real fast.
Sigh oh well guess there aren't enough wing chun peoples here to sneeze at.


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 15, 2004)

I started wing chun because i wanted to learn an art that had simultaneous defense and offense(2 hands doing different things at once,) and used the wooden man ( from watching kung fu movies it seemed like a good tool to build coordination and hand speed)). I had previously tried karate but couldnt stick with it.  I didnt know it took awhile to get to the wooden man. 
After joining the school I liked the teacher and the way the school was run,(saw i was being taught more than i was getting from karate).


----------



## Winter (Feb 16, 2004)

I knew that it was started by a woman and figured it would look nice and be effective.   Well one out of two ain't bad! Everyone says that it's so ugly to watch. LOL I dunno. I started it and liked it and that was that.


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 16, 2004)

Winter said:
			
		

> I knew that it was started by a woman and figured it would look nice and be effective.   Well one out of two ain't bad! Everyone says that it's so ugly to watch. LOL I dunno. I started it and liked it and that was that.



Well the movements are relativley fast, done at close range, so if you are good there wont be too much for the eye to catch as with a long range art where you can see more of the details.


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 23, 2004)

After I received my Shodan in Judo, I decided to go out and look at a few other arts to complement my training.  After a whole bunch of internet searches, and information gathering, I decided to go with Wing Chun.  I felt its close-quarters combat would greatly benefit my close quarters combat from Judo.  I figured it would at least get me faster at closing the gap so I could decide how I wanted to remove the threat, either with strikes from Wing Chun, or a earth shattering throw from Judo.  

My first class is tomorrow.


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck Mwolfe. I believe that the judo and wing chun should make a good combo. To my knowledge judo doesnt have much emphasis on striking or kicks so maybe there wont be too many conditioned moveements from judo  that would impede your progress. I have been trying unsuccesfully to add a throwing art to my martial arts. (an art that is mainly geared towards throws,and/ or joint locks without the emphasis on striking which would be different from wing chun) but my time and energy is limited.


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 24, 2004)

I learned some strikes from Judo, but not enough to really consider saying I'm a good striker.

I hit hard, that's about it.  I carry a decent punch for being a little guy @ 150 lbs.


----------



## bart (Feb 29, 2004)

My car broke down one Sunday and I had to have it towed to a shop. The shop needed to keep my car for a few days so I had to walk home. On my way home I passed a sign that said Kung Fu on the street. On a whim I walked into the strip mall to take a look at the school and see their schedule. It just happened to be that the Sifu and some of the students were doing construction on a build out in the school that day and was available to talk to me. I was very impressed with the speed, knowledge and ability of the Sifu. I walked to a local bookstore and did some research on the system. I was at a point in my martial arts study with Karate where I was feeling that it wasn't for  me. I gave it a go and started Wing Chun the next day. I then studied at that school for the next 7 years.


----------



## The Mark (Mar 10, 2004)

After college I had time and wanted to do something physical. I can't just lift weights for the sake of lifting weights. (if it is for something else then that's a different story)

So I Thought MAs would be fun. I had wanted to do it when I was little but I lived in the sticks.

I looked in the phone book and was overwhelmed. Karate, TKD, Kung Fu and more. So I went to the library and got all the books I could on different MA styles. I took notes. Wing Chun sounded like something I would really like. But there wasn't a school where I was. So I took kickboxing. <:O When I moved, no WC there either. When I came to Rochester there was WC. I visited, liked what I saw and have been doing it ever since. I love it!

I feel I can do more against bigger people than I could in kickboxing. I like that you use everything in the sets as opposed to learning a complex form and then kickboxing, not using any movement from the forms at all, except for testing. It is a fascinating web how everything connect to everything else in the system. Simple but deep. Chi Sau and "playing" with outside hands keeps you honest. A belt doesn't matter. I like how it had affected my thinking and improved my posture.

I'm sure there's more but I'll stop for now

Mark


----------



## MACdojang (Mar 23, 2004)

I had some years in Tang Soo Do, so I knew how to kick very well, but I need something to compliment that - some kind of boxing style.

Wing Chun turned out to be the answer for me.


----------



## sungkit (Jun 17, 2004)

To be honest, I started wing chun because of several reasons. One it was the style which Bruce Lee studied in Hong Kong and two, there was a reputable teacher instructing in the city where I lived.

On starting learning, I found I liked the streamlined effectiveness, econony of motion and in-fighting techniques of wing chun. Once I finished studying, I travelled to Hong Kong to immerse myself in the style. The training I found in Hong Kong suited me at the time and I relished the contact that my teacher stressed.


----------



## spatulahunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Ive been studying wing chun for probably a year and a half now and i started for two reasons, first because ive always liked the martial arts (no real experience just thought they were cool) and second because a close friend of my dads happens to be master garner train (one of 4 masters in the ip ching lineage). So  knowing someone who is incredibly good it was easy for me to get psyched on the idea.


----------



## SilentLucidity (Jul 19, 2004)

I was coming out of an injury to the knee which had stopped my kickboxing career short and a friend kept badgering me to try this kung fu stuff. I didnt think much of kung fu at the time and my general impession of kung fu was the various animal styles in the badly dubbed chinese movies I had seen. Anyhow I went along one day to humor him and the teacher there really impressed me and then ofcourse I realised the economy of motion and simultaneous attack and defence, as well as teh fact the Bruce Lee originally studied Wing Chun!! . I was hooked..it was a pity that the teacher I first did wing chun with left the country and I fell in with another teacher with rest of the crowd...  

rgrds


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 29, 2004)

i started after reading a lot about wing chun, i was asking around about a decent class and eventually was reccomended the teacher who i am still with today.  After a introduction into exactly what wing chun was i found it clicked with me and suited me down to the ground, nowadays i just can't get enough and i am very passionate about my training.


----------



## trinitymatrix (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello I'm new here and this seems like a good place to put my first post.

I've been learning Wing Chun for nearly 3 years now. I started it for several reasons. Firstly i had reached a plateau in my life and i wanted to change the direction I was heading in. At the time i was partying far to much and my life was becoming stressful. I was looking for a new way to channel my physical energies and release the stress. I'd done weights and gym and had become quite bored by it. Someone suggested that taking up a Martial Art would benefit my wellbeing. 

I had no idea what martial art to begin when I happened across a guy who did Wing Chun. He explained that the system was designed by a woman so being a woman myself I was intrigued. I found a class locally and went a couple of times and really enjoyed it. The rest as they say is history. I love training and it has really helped me to find that new direction I was looking for in my life.


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 6, 2004)

trinitymatrix said:
			
		

> Hello I'm new here and this seems like a good place to put my first post.
> 
> I've been learning Wing Chun for nearly 3 years now. I started it for several reasons. Firstly i had reached a plateau in my life and i wanted to change the direction I was heading in. At the time i was partying far to much and my life was becoming stressful. I was looking for a new way to channel my physical energies and release the stress. I'd done weights and gym and had become quite bored by it. Someone suggested that taking up a Martial Art would benefit my wellbeing.
> 
> I had no idea what martial art to begin when I happened across a guy who did Wing Chun. He explained that the system was designed by a woman so being a woman myself I was intrigued. I found a class locally and went a couple of times and really enjoyed it. The rest as they say is history. I love training and it has really helped me to find that new direction I was looking for in my life.


hi there trinitymatrix, where abouts in the uk do you train?  and under whom?


----------

